# White Russia - 1918?



## muskrat89 (11 Dec 2003)

I thought Mike Dorosh, Danjanou, Mr. Smy, Spr Earl, et al might turn this into an interesting thread, since many probably haven‘t heard about it.. I know, I can do research, but some of the others may be interested to know about the Canadian Expedition to Siberia after WWI. My connection is that my Armoury was named after Maj John Winslow, 65th Overseas Battery, who was awarded the MC and Order of St Anne for his conduct in the field, while in Russia. Maj Winslow was from my home town of Woodstock, NB. 

OK guys - what do you know about our Siberian expedition? (Hopefully I have everything right, so far       )


----------



## winchable (11 Dec 2003)

I did a research paper on Canada‘s role in the rise of the Soviet Union.
This website was particularly helpful to me when I was trying to get started(Among others), I believe it is what you are referring to mustkrat.

  http://www.rootsweb.com/~canmil/siberia/siberia1.htm 

There are literally mountains of books I have on Soviet and Russian history staring at me, and in them I know there is a better commentary, but this is the best thing I could recall using that I wouldn‘t have to scan and email to you.


----------



## JSA (11 Dec 2003)

I believe that the Siberia expedition was made up of the 259 & 260 bn‘s (the last two numbered battalions) part of the 16th brigade, who they were drawn from I don‘t know.  There was also a squadron of ‘Royal North West Mounted Police‘ along for the ride.  js


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Dec 2003)

Che - Not really needing any research. Just wanted to post a thread that was interesting, but not controversial


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Dec 2003)

From Nicholson‘s "Canadian Expeditionary Force; 1914-1919", the organization for the Canadian Siberian Expeditionary Force, of nearly 5000 men,  is given as:

"B" Squadron R.N.W.M.P. (Cavalry)
H.Q. 16th Infantry Brigade
85th Battery, Canadian Field Artillery
6th Signal Company
259th Battalion
260th Battalion
16th Field Company Canadian Engineers
20th Machine Gun Company
No. 1 Company Divisional Train
Mo. 16 Field Ambulance
No. 11 Stationary Hospital
No. 9 Ordnance Detachment


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Dec 2003)

And from my Canadian military history dates database, I can add the following:

January 15, 1919 - The advance party of 6 Signal Company, Canadian Engineers, arrives in Vladivostok Russia as part of the multinational Siberian Expeditionary Force.

June 5, 1919 - Last troops of the Canadian Siberian Expeditionary Force depart Vladivostok, having taken part in no military actions in seven months.


----------



## winchable (11 Dec 2003)

Lol. Muskrat I wasn‘t going for controversy for once.
I thought you wanted some research info, sorry.
I‘ll do some reading up on it and come back.It‘s been a few years since I‘ve had to think about this subject.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2003)

I can‘t remember for sure, but I believe we also supplied some forces to the British/American contingent that landed at Murmansk and Archangel too? Artillery perhaps?

Che that sound right


----------



## Ian (12 Dec 2003)

Good day,

There is some official history on the Directorate of History and Heritage website, AHQ Reports 82 & 83 pertain to Northern Russia and Siberia - the Siberian one is particularly interesting, and gives a good overview (however biased).

The URL is:  AHQ Reports 

There‘s actually quite a bit of interesting historical information in the DHH webpages.

Have a great day.


----------

